

Tell HN: I'm interested in buying sputtering web apps - ryanwaggoner

Here’s what I’m looking for:<p><pre><code>   - Web application
   - Launched
   - B2B
   - Recurring revenue model
   - Coded in PHP, Python, or Ruby
   - At least $100 / month in revenue
</code></pre>
If you have a few of these, but not all of them, please contact me anyway and we’ll talk it out.<p>More info here: http://ryanwaggoner.com/selling-a-web-app/
======
hahla
Hey me too! If you cant work out a deal between Ryan, feel free to message me
- email is in my profile. I've been brokering websites for many years now on
the higher end (six figures+) so I can also provide an accurate valuation. I
personally buy between $xxx to $xx,xxx - I would love to see what you guys are
looking to sell.

------
true_religion
I'm interested in buying as well.

If you're selling in in the 3 to 4 figure range, then send me an email---its
in my profile.

I'm most interested in apps that have some B2C component.

